# [portage]  hachoir-metadata (cerrado)

## expobi

¿Alguien sabe por que ha desaparecido hachoir-metadata, o en que ebuild se encuentra?

Lo tengo instalado y lo quería  actualizar con qt y resulta que ya no se encuentra en el árbol como tal.

Gracias de antemano por la ayudaLast edited by expobi on Fri Mar 20, 2020 10:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Ha desaparecido porque es un módulo de phyton que solo funciona con python2 y Gentoo está eliminando todos los paquetes que no puedan funcionar con python3:

https://gentoo.org/support/news-items/2020-02-07-python-2-7-eol.html

----------

## expobi

Pues vaya.

Gracias por la información.

----------

